# (WI) Hrch/ Mh Chocolate Stud



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Chocolate Stud: HRCH Blue Moon's Made The Cut MH ( HRCH UH Heidl's Mallard Machine MH X HRCH Merganser's Mocha Meela SH ) Cutter Is 80 Lbs. Of Style,desire And Go. Cutter Is Hunted On Upland And Waterfowl From Canada To Mexico. Also A Great House And Family Dog! Cutter Has All Clearences And Is Eic And Cnm Clear!!! Natural And Shipped Semen Available!!! Call Tom @ 920-410-0184


----------

